# Health news 18th May 2010



## Northerner (May 18, 2010)

*Diabetes forces Devon girl to move Plymouth schools*
A mother claims she was forced to take her diabetic daughter out of a school in Plymouth because staff refused to supervise insulin injections. Helen Birchall's daughter Becky, five, has been moved from Widewell Primary School to a school which supervises injections.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/8687448.stm

VIDEO CLIP: (top story) - BBC Spotlight News
Interview with Helen Birchall, daughter Becky as well as Care Advisor Cathy Moulton.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/...16x9&bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&bbwm=1




*Ban on unhealthy food ads 'should be extended' *

More than 100 diabetes experts today called on the Government to introduce a law banning all forms of "unhealthy food" adverts targeting children. The group said current restrictions on television advertising during children's programmes should extend to all adverts, including those in newspapers, magazines and on billboards, to stop an increase in the number of obese youngsters. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...lthy-food-ads-should-be-extended-1975267.html 

*'Sausage not steak' increases heart disease risk*

Eating processed meat such as sausages increases the likelihood of heart disease, while red meat does not seem to be as harmful, a study suggests. A Harvard University team which looked at studies involving over one million people found just 50g of processed meat a day also raised the risk of diabetes. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8688104.stm

Diabetes UK's comment on this story: 

Director of Research at Diabetes UK, Dr. Iain Frame, said:

"It's very difficult to draw firm conclusions from this type of research as the results are taken from a number of different studies set up to answer different questions around meat consumption.

"The researchers confirm what we already know about processed meats, namely that they are high in salts and that this increases blood pressure, which in turn increases the risk of heart disease. They go on to speculate that it is this that is associated with the increased risk of heart disease and Type 2 diabetes rather than saturated fat or dietary cholesterol. 

"We recommend a diet that is low in salt, sugar and fat and high in fruit and vegetables. This, combined with regular physical activity, is the most effective way of reducing a person's risk of developing Type 2 diabetes."



*Parents 'more worried about murder than obesity' threat*

Parents worry more about their children being murdered than much more widespread health problems such as obesity, a survey suggests.  The findings, in a YouGov poll of 1,244 parents, contrast with data showing the risk of a child being killed by a stranger is a million to one.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/10120160.stm

*Fears jobs may go as NHS sets aside ?2bn 'change' fund*

The NHS is bracing itself for a "brutal" round of cuts - and staff fear they are in the firing line. Several major hospitals have already said posts will go and more announcements are expected soon.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8663411.stm

*NHS gastric band surgery to rise*

The NHS in Scotland is to increase the amount of weight loss surgery it carries out, BBC Scotland can reveal. Extra operations are to be offered at the Golden Jubilee Hospital in Clydebank near Glasgow.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8687677.stm


----------

